# Study: Echinacea helps against colds



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2015)

Plant extracts of Echinacea purpurea increase immune cell production during a viral cold infection and help make the suffering more bearable. Nutrition researchers at the Canadian University of Alberta conclude this from their tests on a commercial Echinacea preparation. The product manufacturer, Factors R & D Technologies, paid for the research. The researchers carried out

*Read More...*


----------

